# Yorkshire Meet and Drive



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Check this out guys. Looks very interesting 

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... nday&mid=0

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

At least two TTs attending  8) Early morning 'free' bacon sarnies at Specialist Cars of Malton. I used to take my 944 there. Great bunch of enthusiasts.

Joe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Good list of cars attending ,when is this ? Also what time and where is the meeting point, cheers, mal


----------



## QSOGGS (Nov 28, 2008)

Mal,

It is taking place at Specialist Cars of Malton (Independant Porsche specialists) on Easter Sunday.

From what I can gather, they're opening from 08.30 but not sure what time others off this forum are planning to arrive?

If you click on the link that Joe posted and go to the first page of that thread you will find some more details - plus directions of how to get to the garage in Malton.

Cheers


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Typical, can't make that weekend [smiley=bigcry.gif] Already have plans.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The Malton meet looks like this:

The event starts at 8.30 am on Easter Sunday, the 12th April, and lasts all day at Specialist Sports Cars of Malton, York Road Business Park, YO17 6AX.

There will be free bacon sandwiches/refreshments on arrival. You can make a voluntary donation to the Yorkshire Air Ambulance in lieu of same.

The drive element will consist of groups of cars starting out from their respective homes and then meeting up to drive TO Malton. My first thoughts were Sunday drivers engaged in a Badger Parade over the moor but then I realized they will NOT be out so early in the day, so good drive from home to Malton. I intend arriving at 9 am at the latest

Come and enjoy the ambiance of a gathering of interesting sports cars. 
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... nday&mid=0

This is a good chance to broaden your horizons beyond the TT, meet like minded enthusiasts and establish the TT as a formidable and worthy member of the driving enthusiasts' community.

Around lunchtime a Formula 1 Racing Car will be started up; not to be missed methinks. You may need ear defenders.

The workshops will be open and some of their technicians will be on hand to answer any technical queries.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How early


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> How early


8.30 am as above 

I know it's a bit early for the Mk 2 :lol: Pipe and slippers = Mk2 :wink:

Joe


----------



## skylinetom (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi I will be going to this and then possibly york raceway after!

Tom.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

skyline said:


> Hi I will be going to this and then possibly york raceway after!
> 
> Tom.


Hi Tom

Do you fancy meeting early at the Esso garage again? There will be no traffic over the moor at that time. I'll be speaking to Neil (Impreza WRX) tomorrow. I hope he can make it. Adam (TT) said he has other commitments but I'll try and twist his arm :roll:

I've never been to York Raceway. Is that Elvington by any chance? If it is I've been there when Leg (Rich) had his TT and arranged a meet there. That was before his current BMW M3. I want to see and hear the F1 car running at Specialist Sports Cars, Malton which I understand won't be started up until lunch time so I don't know how that will fit in. What do you think?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS No, it's not Elvington  I've mapped a way from Malton to York Raceway using all B roads or less :roll: but it's a tortuous route; not sure what to do as the A64 will be packed with slow moving traffic and the A166 won't be any better. Using the A64 is the most sensible, except for the Easter afternoon traffic.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PPS My original intention was to have a blast over to Malton, early on, and stay there all day or most of the day.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PPPS On balance, when finished at Malton, it would make sense to spend the rest of the day in Helmsley. I go there often. It's a nice place to be at anytime.

Joe


----------



## skylinetom (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Joe

Yeah I will meet you at the garage again, Yes try and get Adam out! I was going to do couple of hours Malton and rest of day york and maybe race the skyline in the 'run what you brung' sessions, anyone can race its about £30-40 for as many runs as you can get in all you need is your license (both parts) and a helmet! You fancy seeing what your TT's can get over the quarter?! 8) :twisted:

Tom.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Tom

How about 7.45 am at the Esso station. I think the earlier we arrive at Malton, 8.30 - 9.00 am the more chance of good parking. I can't believe there are comfortable spaces for all those cars. I'll telephone Adam and Neil tonight. I won't be subjecting my TT to any quarter mile blasts or track days. Judy and I have decided that Helmsley is the best place for us to spend the rest of the day. We want to see and hear the F1 car which is scheduled for about 1.00 pm, so far as I can tell. I'll telephone Malton and ask if they can be more precise about the F1 startup. I've spoken to a few local TT drivers who have expressed an interest.

Joe


----------



## skylinetom (Mar 1, 2009)

Sounds good see you at 7:45!

Tom.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Excellent. Let's hope there are a few of us 

Joe & Judy


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Tom

I've spoken to Neil. He said he'll be at the Esso garage at 7.45 am 

Joe


----------



## skylinetom (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice one Joe, Think I might take the TT sport this time not the skyline you can have a look at it! 8)

Tom.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Spot on, please do that  I haven't been able to get hold of Adam so far; still trying.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

QSOGGS said:


> Mal,
> 
> It is taking place at Specialist Cars of Malton (Independant Porsche specialists) on Easter Sunday.
> 
> ...


Hi James

Are you going to this meet? Myself and a few others intend to arrive between 8.30 and 9.00 am. Should be 3 TTs at least. I can give you directions by PM as to how get to our local meeting place, if you want to drive over to Malton with us.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Adam (TT) can't make this one but he is up for future events/meets/drives.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi James

Really glad to see you are going to this event (another TT  ). I'll see you there. In the meantime I'll PM you in response to your PM to me with regard to meeting up at some point along the way.

Joe


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Just joined forum today - I am interested in this 'meet'. What do you do when you get there? I am in Cumbria so its not a million miles away and my TT wouldnt mind a trip out. Never been to one of these before so any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks,
Seasurfer


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just joined forum today - I am interested in this 'meet'. What do you do when you get there? I am in Cumbria so its not a million miles away and my TT wouldnt mind a trip out. Never been to one of these before so any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks,
> Seasurfer


Its a chat and drive normally , eight am on Easter Sunday in Malton would be an early start from Cumbria.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Latest weather forecast for Malton...YO17: Easter Sunday. Doors open at 8.30am. My group will arrive between 8.30 and 9.00 am.

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tod ... pcode=yo17

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just joined forum today - I am interested in this 'meet'. What do you do when you get there? I am in Cumbria so its not a million miles away and my TT wouldnt mind a trip out. Never been to one of these before so any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks,
> Seasurfer


Re: Yorkshire Meet and Drive

Postby TTCool on Fri Apr 03, 2009 11:52 am
The Malton meet looks like this:

The event starts at 8.30 am on Easter Sunday, the 12th April, and lasts all day at Specialist Sports Cars of Malton, York Road Business Park, YO17 6AX.

There will be free bacon sandwiches/refreshments on arrival. You can make a voluntary donation to the Yorkshire Air Ambulance in lieu of same.

The drive element will consist of groups of cars starting out from their respective homes and then meeting up to drive TO Malton. My first thoughts were Sunday drivers engaged in a Badger Parade over the moor but then I realized they will NOT be out so early in the day, so good drive from home to Malton. I intend arriving at 9 am at the latest

Come and enjoy the ambiance of a gathering of interesting sports cars.
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... nday&mid=0

This is a good chance to broaden your horizons beyond the TT, meet like minded enthusiasts and establish the TT as a formidable and worthy member of the driving enthusiasts' community.

Around lunchtime a Formula 1 Racing Car will be started up; not to be missed methinks. You may need ear defenders.

The workshops will be open and some of their technicians will be on hand to answer any technical queries.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

This link works. The earlier might not.

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... nday&mid=0

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just joined forum today - I am interested in this 'meet'. What do you do when you get there? I am in Cumbria so its not a million miles away and my TT wouldnt mind a trip out. Never been to one of these before so any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks,
> Seasurfer


Which town in Cumbria? I might have time to look on MS Autoroute for you.

Joe


----------



## skylinetom (Mar 1, 2009)

TTCool said:


> Latest weather forecast for Malton...YO17: Easter Sunday. Doors open at 8.30am. My group will arrive between 8.30 and 9.00 am.
> 
> http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tod ... pcode=yo17
> 
> Joe


Loooks like it should stay dry (fingers crossed) I'l see you in the morning Joe I'l be in the TTs 8)

Tom.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Joe
I live on Walney Island. Cumbria. Only two TT's on the island that i know of and we live on the same road. Also can you tell me the benefits if i was to join TTOC. I am totally knew to all this, just joined forum yesterday although I have had my TT nearly 3 years now and love it just as much as the first day i brought it home. Thanks for your help.
Seasurfer


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

skylinetom said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Latest weather forecast for Malton...YO17: Easter Sunday. Doors open at 8.30am. My group will arrive between 8.30 and 9.00 am.
> ...


Yipeee


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

seasurfer said:



> Hi Joe
> I live on Walney Island. Cumbria. Only two TT's on the island that i know of and we live on the same road. Also can you tell me the benefits if i was to join TTOC. I am totally knew to all this, just joined forum yesterday although I have had my TT nearly 3 years now and love it just as much as the first day i brought it home. Thanks for your help.
> Seasurfer


I should have said 'what is your post code'? You need to look in the TTOC section of the Forum for the other info.

Joe


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Joe, post code is . I will have a look at TTOC, Thanks,
Seasurfer


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Joe, post code is . I will have a look at TTOC, Thanks,
> Seasurfer


It's 181.2 miles from your place to the venue at Malton ( 2hrs 40minutes roughly) but isn't there a ferry crossing involved?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS As much as I'd like to see you there, maybe this meet is a TT too far and awkward to get to from where you are. I would say you would be best served by looking at routes around Ingleton, Hawes, Penrith, Alston, Haydon Bridge for a good drive. The North West people should fit in too.

I Intend to visit all my old driving haunts during the Spring/Summer months which include the above and more.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PPS Keep looking in the Events section; you'll find something there in the not too distant future...maybe right now :idea:

Joe


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Joe, 
Thanks for that information. No Ferry needed, we are joined to the mainland by an iron bridge over Walney Channel. It looks clear on google earth. My TT would thinks its come out of retirement if i did all those miles in one day but would no doubt love it. Will maybe look out for something a bit closer or will ask one of my friends to come along with me.
How far do you drive once you have all met up and where do you go and what do you do once you get 'there' or is it a round trip to where you started from? And do you call at any beaches?
Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get a picture of what goes on.
Seasurfer


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Joe,
> Thanks for that information. No Ferry needed, we are joined to the mainland by an iron bridge over Walney Channel. It looks clear on google earth. My TT would thinks its come out of retirement if i did all those miles in one day but would no doubt love it. Will maybe look out for something a bit closer or will ask one of my friends to come along with me.
> How far do you drive once you have all met up and where do you go and what do you do once you get 'there' or is it a round trip to where you started from? And do you call at any beaches?
> Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get a picture of what goes on.
> Seasurfer


That's a huge question. I suppose the best answer is that all meets/cruises/drives/blasts differ enormously. It depends who arranges them. My drives are always long in miles/technical twists preferred/deserted B roads as much as possible and go on until I can't drive another inch :lol: The best thing to do is read the Events section for 'after the event' reports which are usually accompanied by lots of pics.

I'd better get started on washing the TT and checking a few things now, for tomorrow.

Regards

Joe


----------



## skylinetom (Mar 1, 2009)

Just gave it a quick wipe over 










Tom.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi 
Can i bring you my TT to get a finish on it like yours - what do you use? Looks great.
Seasurfer


----------



## skylinetom (Mar 1, 2009)

Haha cheers car has 'supaguard' coating. That pic is just after a shampoo and rinse 8)

Tom.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good moaning and 'Allo 'Allo!

I was in my element yesterday. The weather was good and there were an amazing number of serious enthusiasts, probably 3 or 4 times more than were listed in the link I posted to the PistonHeads.com forum. Everybody was very friendly. More than once I thought 'maybe I know this person'. Parking on the business park was easy as all the companies allowed parking on their respective forecourts. The bacon buttys were available from 8.00 am apparently! We arrived about 8.45 am and soon realised that this meet was going to be 'the one' as dozens of cars were parked up with their occupants already in the queue. We soon realised that any time up to lunch time would have been OK as the old F1 car was fired up about that time and people were reluctant to leave the venue until a lot later. It was nice to see an old F1 which consisted only of car and driver; a rear wing and a total lack of electronic driver aids. The fumes and noise pushed out when it started did nothing for the environment, I can tell you. Interestingly, Neil, who drives an Impreza WRX STi didn't think the F1 was all that noisy. I wonder why? He said you get used to it! Most people stayed for the day. We were told that there would be a repeat in about three month's time.

We drove off to Helmsley mid afternoon and Neil, Lyn, Judy and I had a nice time walking and taking in the then glorious sunshine. I can recommend the ice cream in a certain eating place near the main car park. The lemon flavour was delicious but mandarin is still my favourite. Bikers by the dozen packed the main square and added to the atmosphere. Goatee bearded Billy-no-Mates was present, as usual, doing his best to book as many parkers as his fat hands could manage. Don't you just love traffic wardens enjoying their job on a sunny Easter Sunday?

The drive over to Malton was as expected, with Neil and Tom in tow! I'll say no more. The number and variation of serious transport was intoxicating and I heard a few people saying how amazing it all was. I heard one say "This is mad". I spotted a boy with his new camera taking pics of my car, which was nice. I took 148 pics before my battery was drained; and then a few more with my 'phone. I spotted some Audi TTs, about six in total over the course of the day, including a genuine TTS :roll: :lol: . There was a MK2 in the workshop. When we were leaving I saw a TVR being pushed by its occupants. They were pushing on the tyres to move it backwards as the flat-back breakdown truck arrived. I managed to get a couple of pics with my phone but the mortified female passenger scared me off before I got the one I really wanted with the TVR actually on the breakdown truck. Well, if you can't be naughty at my age, when can you be?

Happy days and a few pics here&#8230;

























































































































































































































Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS Everybody was given a goody-bag with the May 2009 GT Porsche magazine inside and other promotional material.

Joe


----------



## QSOGGS (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Joe,

Great photos as always!

It was a good day out and really enjoyed being in the company of some seroius machinary.

The drive home was interesting - there were police speed camera cars/vans everywhere on the routes heading out of Malton. I wonder if they had heard about all the cars at the meet?

See you next time.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

QSOGGS said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Great photos as always!
> 
> ...


We didn't see any police speed camera cars or vans, fixed devices or otherwise but I didn't exceed any speed limits in the built up areas or wherever speed notices were to be seen. We made our way home cross-country. Glad you enjoyed the day. You're right about serious machinery, a big turn on for me, too. There was a police presence at the event. I thought they were looking out for chancers at the behest of the organisers. There must have been a couple of million pounds there in total. My TT is worth £5K for starters :lol:

Joe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looked like a fantastic day, some pretty cool cars there. Will there be another one ?.


----------



## a12bul (Nov 24, 2008)

Joe,

Looks like It was as good as the build up!!     
Haven't seen Tom yet, did he take the TTs? 
Keep in touch with future events

Adam


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

malstt said:


> Looked like a fantastic day, some pretty cool cars there. Will there be another one ?.


I've been told there will be another one in about 3 months time.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

a12bul said:


> Joe,
> 
> Looks like It was as good as the build up!!
> Haven't seen Tom yet, did he take the TTs?
> ...


Yes, Tom took the TT QS  Adam, get your act together. You are only a part timer at the moment. If you don't do the Penrith, Alston, Haydon Bridge drive in the Summer I'll never speak to you again :lol:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTCool said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Looked like a fantastic day, some pretty cool cars there. Will there be another one ?.
> ...


PS It would be great to see 20 TTs arriving in convoy. That would turn a few heads.

Joe


----------



## a12bul (Nov 24, 2008)

TTCool said:


> a12bul said:
> 
> 
> > Joe,
> ...


Oh dear Joe   sounds like I'd better pull my socks up!! 
I'll do my best :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

TTCool said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


i Would be up for it , have to see who else we could get.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Or 1 arrive followed 20 mins later by 19 :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Or 1 arrive followed 20 mins later by 19 :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: that sounds more likely.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

a12bul said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > a12bul said:
> ...


You do know that was just friendly banter, Adam. Just wait till the sun shines. You'll be chaffing at the bit and we will all be reliving our misspent youth :lol: Cars, cars and more cars.

Joe


----------

